# artists seek the road......



## jetk (Jul 18, 2013)

dear RV enthusiasts, 

       hi.  my name is jetsam.  my wife, AmArA, and i are artists.  i promise that this is relevant.  we've lived in a number of cities across the US and have decided that driving somewhere in a car (no matter how nice the car is) and renting an apartment is kind of a ridiculous when there are much more interesting and cost-effective ways to travel and live.  you understand this.  that's why you love your RVs.  "why does this matter to me", you may ask?  this is where our career path becomes important.  artists are an important, yet often undervalued part of the world.  artists have interesting and often innovative ideas as well as the skills needed to make those ideas happen.  also, let's face it; starving artist is a cliche' for a reason.  along with being undervalued we tend to be underpaid.  but we want to bring art to the world, one small town at a time. we want to create art in unusual places. we want to wander the old highways and see what we were before. and we need help to do it.  "now they want something from me!"  yes.  yes we do, but you've read this far.  hear me out.  we want to buy and convert a medium-sized school bus to be a mobile, sustainable, smart live-in studio. this sounds like a lot.  mostly because it is.  but we're not asking for anyone's life savings, just whatever help you can give.  the bus and the initial conversion.  and some pizza for the folks who are helping with the conversion, too. come check out the campaign at  igg.me/at/catchthebus  and see what we're asking for, what we are offering, a little bit of what we do. we appreciate any and all help, no matter how small.  thank you.
                         sincerely,   

                  AmArA and jetsam kopakova


----------



## C Nash (Jul 18, 2013)

Well your first post is a bad way to meet us.   We do give free advive LOL


----------

